# Internal server problem with picture upload.



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2010)

I completed a post at 16.04 hrs (UK time) today, including uploading a picture. A message appeared stating there was an 'Internal Server Problem', and the request could not be completed.
I clicked the 'Back' button on my keyboard, and the post appeared, with the picture. When I exited the thread, a seocnd, similar post was on screen, this time without the picture attachment. Both posts are on screen, in the 'Recent Purchases' thread in the Modelling Section.
Thought I'd make you aware of this.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2010)

I have experienced the 'Internal Server Problem' twice with no picture attachment yesterday and the day before yesterday, too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 6, 2010)

I keep getting a 500 Internal Server error when I try to post a reply. 
It doesn't happen with every post but it is happening fairly regularly.

So far, even when I get this error the Post does get accepted and show up in the forum.




> Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...




Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2010)

OK...so it's not just me (well, this time perhaps)

I posted some pix yesterday in the Trains! thread and I went back to have a look today, and my post wasn't there. I remember the post and attachments taking a real long time to load, but I saw the post (not post preview) after it was done loading.

Today, like I said, it wasn't there. So I reposted the images and again, it took a looooong time to load. But the post stayed, this time...I think....

Great, now I've gotta go and see...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2010)

It seems to be happening more frequently over the last couple of days. I just posted a fairly long update, icluding 5 pics, in the modelling threads, and got the Internal Server Error message again. After 'clicking' the return button, I re-submitted, got the 'Duplicate post' message, 'clicked' the return button, and the post was there. I did notice that the original attempt at submitting the post took a long time, before the 'error' message eventually appeared on screen.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2010)

Something fishy is ging on. I've noticed that for the past week everytime I post a message, even a short one, it takes forever to load. If I hit the reply button again, it states its a duplicate and suddenly its there. There is a disconnect somewhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

It's been a real pain in the butt for a while now....at least once in every 5 posts...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting I am not having this problem. We will of course look into it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris. I don't know if it's related, but when typing a reply, or a new post, the screen sometimes 'freezes' at a point a few letters, or even words, previous to the last typed, and I have to wait until it 'clears' before being able to see the remainder of what has been typed, or proceed further. Thistends to happen when the 'Not responding' message also appears, and isn't happening on any other web-site or PC application.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2010)

Not responding issues are nothing to do with the site generally, they are usually down to your computer.

As for the Internal Server Error problems I've experienced them once or twice with posts but not with uploads, not sure what the problem is but I suspect it might be something to do with problems with the server communicating with sections of it and therefore timing out and not working but when you refresh it should work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

I've found that when it happens I exit back to the start of the post and refresh, and the message I submitted then comes up, so it seems to be processing, but has a hiccup during the load?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, that is pretty much what is happening I think Wayne. Shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------

